# Was doing better then...



## Mr. P (Jul 15, 2007)

I was fine for about 2 weeks because i was focused on other things and excited about the future then I recently went through a stressful few days and had too much to drink while playing golf mixed with too much coffee. Now I'm back with eh fog again. Its not as bad as it was last time I guess I know what it is. I guess I may have to cut out coffe and beer all together.

I think i realized what started all this. I was sidelined by a leg injury and unable to run for quite some time. I had to drop out of 2 races and went into a deep depression. I think thats what kicked it off.


----------



## axelnight (Aug 2, 2007)

I find beer, even just one, has the worst effect on me. I don't know the association. I drink other alcohols, even ciders and other beer-level fruity drinks without any effect. My tolerance is certainly high enough to be unphased by a single beer. But, after that one beer, I start to lose touch. I spiral out of myself and feel the need to cling to anything or anyone that'll make me feel grounded.

Suffice to say, I don't touch the stuff anymore.

Caffeine has very little effect on me in any way, but enough energy drinks can give me an uncomfortable episode.


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

drinking has a positive effect on me.... being in a social situation drinking, you end up forgetting about dp because your having a good time....

the next day isn't always fun, sumtimes a hangover can trigger a bad day


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

When I first suffered DP hangovers were the worst, I couldn't even co ordinate my hand towards the glass of water upon waking up in the morning.

When at its worst I got pissed and stayed at a new mates house. I woke up in his spare room and literally did not know:

- Where I was
- What was going on
- Who I was :shock:

How bad is that! I'm not good on beer I just can't even speak after, loose touch etc.


----------



## j glaze11 (Sep 16, 2006)

eh people are different tho some ppl have it cuz of drug induced while others have it cuz of panic or depression regardless drinkin aint good im givin it along wit cigs n hopefully soon chewin tobacco as well but i believe no matter what dp can be beat ofcourse ur gonna have setbacks everyone does its comeback a lil for me n what have i done this past week drink but its not so bad ill get over it like everyone else on here


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

HELLO

yeah thats the thing i have done just that ... felt great then gone and paid for it afterwards ... by feeling really bad !!!

please dont let it stop you ...

this is a temp anxiety phase and you will get through it try not to focus on it too much if anything focus on the positive parts !!!

well done you !!!


----------

